# Can Heet be added to Seafoam in truck gas?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think there may be some moisture in the gas tank of my truck. I've already added SeaFoam and would like to add some Heet. Is that a problem?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Is that a problem?


It shouldn't be, but if your fuel contains alcohol the water will be absorbed and carried out of the tank anyway.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

As you didn't mention what the engine was doing, or not doing...

Why do you think that moisture in the gas is the problem?
Sea Foam should have cleared up a minor problem.....Unless something else is going on......

Heet shouldn't hunt anything, BTW.
I gonna bet that not your problem.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

this is a link to the Sea foam web site. There is a spot where you ask Jim questions about sea foam use. check it out.

*https://seafoamsales.com*
*
*
 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The truck was running rough. Some of the gas in the tank is probably old. I rarely drive the truck and in the past 4 years I don't think I've run 2 tanks of gas through it. I do use non-ethanol premium gas. I think I put some Stabil in it a couple of years ago and a half a can of Sea Foam in it this summer.

I let it idle for an hour and it ran smoother.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

why would one add more alcohol to a gas that most likely is 10% alcohol all ready,


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

maybe you just need to drain out the old, on my old truck It was running rough, and I sucked the fuel out of the tank, and in about the last three gallons in the tank only about a quart was actual gasoline, the rest was phase separated water and alcohol,


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's what I've been thinking. It's possible that some of the gas has been in the tank for 4 years plus I've heard that a person should keep the tank full to lessen the chance of absorbing water. I also have to find out where the gas filter is on this truck and replace it.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

farminghandyman said:


> why would one add more alcohol to a gas that most likely is 10% alcohol all ready,


Alcohol evaporates or mixes with water.....leaving behind a crappy gas.
Draining and replacing it seems to best solution.

Just a note....
Back in the sports car racing days...was common to put in 2 gal of premium gas to 2 gal of regular gas....Add 10 cans of Heet.......
The idea was to add octane up top of octane...???

Did it do any good?...don't know for sure....but if the guy who beats you every week end is doing this....You better believe I gonna do it too.....LOL 

And it made your eyes water when the pack went passed on the race start.


----------

